# Funny Moments in Games - Post Yours



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine=> today in *GTA San Andreas*


today i was just playing SA, dating Katie Zhan, after taking her for Dinner (near her house), i as usual was going to take her back to her house, but on the way, (i.e., just as i exited the parking lot), I found Denise Robinson.

i got a message, *You've been Spotted by another Girlfriend. Quick shake her off your Tail*. 

i took a "U" turn & drove a little bit, then again i took a U & went back to see what the heck goes on if i go.

Denise stopped her car in front of CJ's & said you Two Timing... (rest i couldnt hear, lot of traffic )

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/2898/screenshot8120071422003qd4.th.jpg *img375.imageshack.us/img375/8079/screenshot8120071422147vd7.th.jpg *img92.imageshack.us/img92/7896/screenshot8120071423221tz9.th.jpg

& at last i got another message-> *You've been discovered Two Timing. Your date is Over*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 8, 2007)

hahaha funny games . I don't play much games, so don't hav such experiences.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2007)

I was playing Prey yesterday which is based on the Doom3 engine , at one stage all the lights went off and the player says "Oh its too dark here, i am Doomed" refering to how dark was doom3. Pretty funny.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2007)

While playing brain lara cricket 2005 a fielder chasing for the ball starts running around the ball in a circular manner and the game stucks..


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

ha ha really funny... i am not playing a lot of games but like to hear all this ,..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

@s1800rpm.This happens in gta?I have finished the game and it has never happened in gta.This is the most lifelike game you will ever found (bar sims).BTW.I have enabled subtitles so i dont miss brilliant gta dialogs.
In Doom 3 you find a horribly Stinking  packet of food in a vault.You throw it at 
a monster and guess what, it dies instantly.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2007)

yup, it happens, but rarely i guess.

here's a guy in GTA Forums supporting my experience. 


> No, he is not making it up. It has happened to me when my progress with Katie exceeds that with Denise. Similarly Millie caught me dating Denise in Ten Green Bottles Bar.
> 
> There are a lot more secrets embedded in each GTA game. Even after playing them for countless hours you can't claim to know all of them


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

i will try it .


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2007)

In the Prey epilouge in the end, the guy on the radio who is always talking about alien invasion throught the game, is talking about a breaking news abt  snakes on a plane which refers to the newly released hollywood flick 'Snakes on a plane' .


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 8, 2007)

@tech_mastermind: dun bother abt ea cricket 2005....its made for errors...heres mine exp...i play it a lot thought at times makes me laugh my heart out....i chose easy mode....didnt knew i cud hit six every ball in dat....so being india i scored 273 of 10 over match against austrailia....1st crap....now aussies were bowled out for 12....at d end d commentators said-
"so india have finally won a hard fought contest"...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2007)

BTW.what was she doing in san fierro.Maybe she was also double timing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

^^,
btw a reply in gta forums-> might be helpful. (but my game is not modded tat way, it just happened )


> If u guys use hot coffee mod it becomes a frequent occurence! BTW, the hot coffee mod I'm talking about is the one where u dont have the command line interface and where you need to start a new game and all the girl friends and areas are open from the start !
> 
> If any of u just want to exp it, try starting a new game with hot coffee mod(only the one described above) installed, go and try dating barbara and it'll happen( I've tried it only wiht her !) . For me it happened all the 5 times, each time a different gf caught me



that mod can be found here @ the gta place. name of mod->SANGA + Hot Coffee Mod


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the mod always failed in "THE TASK"


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

its easy u know 
just gotta get to know how it(controls) works.*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/anonymous.gif

hit the required key when CJ is out.(i.e., about to go in/make love)[ all this during the mini game]
 do this @ required intervals & your TASK is DONE & someone is Happy*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/anonymous.gif. (not us )


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

there is no power bar dude.There is a satisfaction bar.You are talking about the millie task.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

oops, its been too long since i played that mini game. i got confused.

i'll modify the post.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

Just to let you know I passed the millie task with distinction.Nice practice for real life


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 9, 2007)

Well my incident in GTA SA was not exactly funny....but still its almost impossible to achieve...maybe at that time my luck was running good!

First See this: 
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/9030/jawdrop1ba4.th.jpg

Now in this mission one has to ride on bike and shoot persons on top of train and since they are very powerful...normally the bike has to be driven for long and mostly mission gets completed after crossing the city...but here I don't know why...train stopped and then it became too easy...I stopped my bike and started shooting the persons myself...so now we had 2 persons completing the mission comfortably...you can see the subtitle...mission ended well in limits of city...since train stopped moving!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

must have been a bug.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

@navjotjsingh you're indeed lucky dude. 

for me it took so many attempts to complete that mission. 

i experimented by speeding to a higher place & blasting those four Vagos guys  with Bazooka, but failed.

finally, i understood, if you drive on out-side of the other Track, that Fatso Big Smoke's bullet hit the Vagos. all we have to do is, cruise on & let the FatGuy finish the job before second tunnel.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> its easy u know
> just gotta get to know how it(controls) works.*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/anonymous.gif
> 
> hit the required key when CJ is out.(i.e., about to go in/make love)[ all this during the mini game]
> do this @ required intervals & your TASK is DONE & someone is Happy*smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/anonymous.gif. (not us )


ROFLMAO thanks very much dude for 'improving' my technique.
You got the bazooka in that mission?It was too early.
And what about the color if the TIP


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

bazooka-> since Big Smoke pissed me off in that mission, i had to do something,.... what the heck could i do @ such an early stage- download a Trainer & Cheat. 

That tip is *"M" Rated* *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif

so the required colour coding .
i wish if we can get a *


Spoiler



tag


*


Spoiler



here in Gamerz Section. (like in gtaforums)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 9, 2007)

Have a look at this.This is EA Sports Cricket 2007 at its best.
Warning:- It contains adult material so u should be above 18 to view this.


*img169.imageshack.us/img169/1101/funnykd3.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

ok.i am off to try it, will be back in about half an hour
__________


			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Have a look at this.This is EA Sports Cricket 2007 at its best.
> Warning:- It contains adult material so u should be above 18 to view this.
> 
> 
> *img169.imageshack.us/img169/1101/funnykd3.th.jpg


Man you people will kill me today.Dont make me laugh so much. 
BTW.Is that guy(behind) sehawag.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Have a look at this.This is EA Sports Cricket 2007 at its best.
> Warning:- It contains adult material so u should be above 18 to view this.
> 
> 
> *img169.imageshack.us/img169/1101/funnykd3.th.jpg


*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif
another *M Rated* Stuff.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ok.i am off to try it, will be back in about half an hour
> __________
> 
> Man you people will kill me today.Dont make me laugh so much.
> BTW.Is that guy(behind) sehawag.


That guy is sehwag and the guy in front is Chappel.
__________
Another one. 

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/1203/screen1uv6.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh Sh!t!!I require a medic..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

*smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/c0/rofl.gif
oh man, i cant take it anymore

just few minutes ago i was feeling sleepy, but now i'm completely fresh


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

hey s1800rpm.Should I press the up key or down key when he is going in.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

not that funny but what else can we expect in NFS MW...
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/2581/downloaddu3.th.jpg
saw it in nfs unlimited forum, enlarge the pic to se a Truck doin some crazy stunt

@Vimal, when CJ's out->press Up Key, & when about to complete a cycle  press "Down" .
do it in Rythem & you got it.

but turn-OFF this mod when you're about to get the KeyCard from Millie Perkins, its darn tough to complete that mission


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

no its fun i enjoy it
I just noticed the expression on cj's face when the 'game' gets over.I captured it.Everything else edited.
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/481/cjexpressionsd8.jpg
ESRB rating-3+


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

*NFS Carbon. Next Gen Graphics*  
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3908/wtfnfsc2tu9.th.jpg  *img154.imageshack.us/img154/5829/59c48aa92ezc8.th.jpg
 this screeny was taken on a PC with a dedicated Gfx. card (some old nvidia model, mx series i guess).

@Vimal ,  CJ's had darn good fun.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 9, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> no its fun i enjoy it
> I just noticed the expression on cj's face when the 'game' gets over.I captured it.Everything else edited.
> *img442.imageshack.us/img442/481/cjexpressionsd8.jpg
> ESRB rating-3+


Yawning and thinking 'aah finally its over'.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 11, 2007)

This really is an awesome thread


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

please send more cricket 2007 pics
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Vimal ,  CJ's had darn good fun.


nope.This is the expression he gives when the meter gets empty means he fails..I have never seen the "success" expression.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 11, 2007)

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/1128/nfshp2funnyew9.th.jpg
glitch! NFS HP2


*img113.imageshack.us/img113/1360/cricket2005ghvj3.th.jpg
Checkout d balling speed by an indian baller...and also d score by wi....


*img182.imageshack.us/img182/9234/cri05scorezy8.th.jpg
ya dats d score of a 10 over match by india...believe dat...cricket 05 is realllllly tuff game!!! rite???

Enjoy~!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 11, 2007)

Tendu is in form even here


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2007)

*WTF???*
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/7693/mwpd6.th.jpg *img292.imageshack.us/img292/6048/mw11pc6.th.jpg

Game->NFS Most Wanted

EA's trademark bug/glitch. (or is it Intel's GMA900 )

when i was new to this game, trying to cut the Track & get ahead, i would go bang there straight, thinking there's nothing under the Statue & eventually lose the Race. 

enlarge the pics & see the difference. (pic 2)


----------



## max_demon (Jan 11, 2007)

GAME 
Hitman : Contracts
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/8909/untitled1np4.th.jpg
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4341/untitled24dc8.th.jpg
GHOST in the mission tradition of the trades


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 11, 2007)

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/8476/cric2005ausalloutfm1.th.jpg
Oops~! worries for austrailia....all out for 13...gillespie not lukin happy....so dats y i say ea cricket 2005 can turn tables....belive dat


*img174.imageshack.us/img174/8272/crick2005errrx5.th.jpg
"baller hai, keeper hai, stumps hai, ball hai, batsmen nahi...badi mushkil hai"
its again ea cri05..u know wen it comes 2 glitches n errors, this one tops d chart...newez a nice sight for bowling out a batsmen but may b batsman didnt wanna face the replay...


*img131.imageshack.us/img131/245/mm2stnt5rm6.th.jpg
3 busses gettin into action attempting long jump....well time 2 sleep wit d fishes...
Game- Midtown Madness 2


*img253.imageshack.us/img253/6486/nfsmw10ud2.th.jpg
Cops chase u everywhere...may it b land or air! i hope indian cops attempt this...but warning-"do not try this at home"
Game-NFS Most Wanted


*img247.imageshack.us/img247/9938/nfsmw24mn1.th.jpg
u dunt belive me do u....the watch this! Game-NFS Most Wanted


*img407.imageshack.us/img407/2451/nfsmw37ed4.th.jpg
well well....i keep fighting back wont giv up so easy....so its my cute lil lambo blowing away cops suv's like a bycycle wit a gentle touch 
Game-NFS Most Wanted


*img443.imageshack.us/img443/520/nfsmwcarryui3.th.jpg
the problem is...even cops wont giv up...so finally had to do wat they doin here...smart cops!!!
Game-NFS Most Wanted


Enjoy~!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

today, i went with a *V8* car to take "*Michelle* Cannes" for a Date.

*know what happened, she wanted to Drive the car , & she Drove CJ around*

& this way the not only the Date finished without any problems, but % (completion) doubled with each date. (e.g if, the default is 5% for each date, so here for each date i got 10% & unlocked the "Race Driver Suit" so soon.

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/8284/michelledrivingwx1.th.jpg *img222.imageshack.us/img222/19/michelledriving1kz5.th.jpg *img228.imageshack.us/img228/8863/michellepd2.th.jpg

if you guys recall, while taking her on date, she says, *"Give me a American V8 Any day"*, i was jus wondering about that, & the took the *Sabre* to her & suddenly she wants to drive it .

btw she is not a good Driver 

*V8 Cars* i tested.
->Sabre
->Buccaneer
->Hermes
if you wanna know which is V8, just break the Bonnet of the Car , & you'll know by seeing the Engine.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

man you are doing the most unusual things.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

its just happening.

since i've played this game more than 5 times, i'm just exploring the game & driving the slowest cars , just for fun. & thrashing other AI cars onto Cop cars, then watching their Chase. its really funny.

off topic
are you on bsnl ul900 plan


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 13, 2007)

i have done the game two times
off topic
yes.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

the *15 day FREE trial game package* has come again, i've just applied for it & got to restart the PC & have see how good it is. 

link-> *bsnl.indiagames.com/ & *dataone.in/
__________
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2506/116853355484gg5.th.jpg  

read the subtitles 

found this one @ www.grandtheftauto.filefront.com

water level increased using this mod ->*Water Level Customizer*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

Here are two funny pictures from Hitman 2 Silent Assassin

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/5793/omgoa7.th.jpg

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9812/lolpn3.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

1.hmm..  it is from the controversial mission from hitman.Look at agent 47(or 46 or whatever)he is looking cool. 
2.why the baldy is wearing a tin-shed


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

hey Sardar Ji's are in the game  
last time i saw them was in GTA3 as taxi drivers.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

those were bad.They told me to P*** off


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2007)

ya they had shown the Sikhs as an evil culd , for which they apologised later i think.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

> Controversy
> 
> The game caused controversy on its release due to a level featuring the killing of Sikhs within a depiction of their most holy site, the Harimandir Sahib. Eidos claimed that the "Sikhs" in the game weren't Sikh at all but simply guards, and the "temple" was a hospital. The game itself contradicts this however, when it refers to the site as a "Gurdwara" (Sikh temple). An altered version of Hitman 2 was eventually released on the GameCube and Windows platforms with the offending material removed from the game.


 From wikipedia

yep..tarey is right..even there are posters of shivji in that level.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

Eidos claimed that the "Sikhs" in the game weren't Sikh at all,........
now that is an explanation.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> "Sikhs" in the game weren't Sikh at all,........


 


watch this TV ad, funny -> Vice City Commercial


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

just look at this PES6 clip.(i am still laughing)It is a football game but still M rated clip made out of it.
*youtube.com/watch?v=injYv3knYfA


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 14, 2007)

those guy made this as "M" rated  as you said.

but still FUNNY 14seconds.

that guy has some voice talent @ the end of clip


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 14, 2007)

Come on he was tired afterall


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/7801/screenshot2110200621210xd3.th.jpg

CJ & his pal roaming on a *Invisible Car*  


its a replay bug, actually that guy is CJ's bro. "Sweet".


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

looks like they are s(h)itting on the road.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/374/screenshot1582006210806wp4.th.jpg
one more xxxx on road scene , from the Last Mission (End Of Line).

cops to engaged in same action


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 15, 2007)

eww.. they got their uniforms messed up


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/1525/gallery9nf9.th.jpg

i guess funny guys working @ Rockstar Games


----------



## casanova (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok this is from cricket 2002. The highest test score at that time was 375 by Brian Lara. 1 of my players crossed 500 and while my next player was around 350, the commentator said , he is close to highest test score of 375. Fish


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

In NFS MW, any of  you guys Encountered the *Cop Copter in Road Blocks* .

one day i was playing Most Wanted for 5 hours straight (when i had 768MB RAM), i guess the game got screwed up due to such long play  & instead of Cop *Cars* (Rhinos/Corvettes) in Road Blocks & Spike Strips, , they had *Cop Copter, Traffic Cars *(pizza car, taxi) (along with cop cars) .

this was like 8-9 months ago, it was even discussed in nfsunlimited forums, as some guys there also experienced this

EA's Trademark- its not a EA product, untill it has Bugs/Glitches in it , that too in BIG number


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2007)

thats what they say;ea games-challenge everything(including bugs)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> EA Games - Challenge Everything ,*including bugs*


yup, thats true  *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif


*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif


----------



## nix (Jan 16, 2007)

in that cricket funny pictures...shown from above with the wicketkeeper. only 2 wickets' shadow's are shown. wonder what happened to the third one. 
BLC 99 was also had lotsa bugs...the fielder used to throw the ball in the opposite direction in which he faced...i wish i had the game to show you the screens...


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 16, 2007)

actually not funny ..but amazing..
have u ever reached " heat level 9 in nfs most wanted.." i did..
howsthat and its true..


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

about the Cop Copter & road block stuff - i will term it as Funny, coz the Games gets screwed after long play.

Heat lvl 9 is reached by using a Trainer. well thats not amazing, as we use a Trainer to do that.


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 16, 2007)

well .. i bet many dont know abt this..
and yes the game get screwed if u play for long time..
trainer name = poizn..abt funny and amazing it depends..
from person to person..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2007)

nice thread.in james bond007 nightfire. during a mission where you have to escape from the enemy hotel or building through the spiral staircase some enemies standing  below the staircase starts shooting at you.once i shot them with a rocket launcher and after the explosion both fell on the floor

then for fun i again shot a missile at them.after the second explosion mysteriously one of the enemy's body started floating in air and with time it rose higher and higher in air until it dissappeared through the roof  .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

^^Maybe that was his Ghost


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^^Maybe that was his Ghost



maybe   .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

today i was just messing around in GTA SA, & went into the *San Fierro Police Station Car Park* & look what i found 
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/9154/impoundyt5.th.jpg *img301.imageshack.us/img301/6042/impound1fg8.th.jpg

A *Andromeda*  Impounded. 

how the hell did they put this giant Plane in their Car Park


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 16, 2007)

WTF is that?I can't believe the police smuggled a whole plane.Did you use any cheat or something?
BTW..Have you gone to the restroom of police department?You will find a nice "toy" there


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

Nope no cheats.

its a Glitch. you'll sometimes even find a Hydra there.

yeah, That toy becomes useful as gift for a GF.

When next time you visit *Michelle's* Garrage, take a look at the first table.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 18, 2007)

Just went therelooks like Michelle doesn't require cj anymore


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

.
i guess so.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> today i was just messing around in GTA SA, & went into the *San Fierro Police Station Car Park* & look what i found
> *img187.imageshack.us/img187/9154/impoundyt5.th.jpg *img301.imageshack.us/img301/6042/impound1fg8.th.jpg
> 
> A *Andromeda*  Impounded.
> ...


You always get interesting things to show.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

thats a common graphics programming glitch.........these look like amazing to u but if u study about directx programming and all......they will seem normal.
__________
most funnny i think is when we score a goal in Pro evolution soccer and then the whole team start celebrating like they r having sex with clothes on.


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ which version, i dont think itz like that in pes5


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

its there in probably all...........when they celebrate a goal.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

this is what i found in the kitchen of ''New Life'' level. 

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/5632/oldfart1km.th.jpg

adult video  (normal in hitman games)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

^^oh man, what the heck were those guys holdin, piece of twig???


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

Ever seen hitman dancing..see here

nude run  (in underwear)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

was that guy standing on Dance floor a Ghost

that girl was just going thru him 

a Bug i guess, will need Physix card for avoiding these


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

These are easter eggs of Hitman Blood Money.

See these pics:

*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4862696_easteregg.th.JPG

*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4862698_easteregg1.th.JPG

*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4862699_easteregg2.th.JPG

Rats are playing cards and boxing


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 21, 2007)

lol, some great ones 
Well, I remember 2 ATM, one was in GTA:SA in the (mission where you gotta help smoke pop those gang members on train. I was actually trying to jump onto the train just before it enters the tunnel and dunno how but I ended up on the train which itself had stopped moving. It took me nearly 100 bullets (all headshots) to kill those ppl. 
Another one was in MW; the chopper was trying to ram into me I suppose but it rammed into a linerunner *www.countingcows.de/iiieks.gif and the next thing I saw was the truck revolving like a donut in mid-air.
I was lucky not to be on the receiving side of the choppe.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 21, 2007)

from War Rock

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/5782/funny6bu.th.jpg

not so funny..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 21, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> this is what i found in the kitchen of ''New Life'' level.
> 
> *img412.imageshack.us/img412/5632/oldfart1km.th.jpg
> 
> adult video  (normal in hitman games)


LOL nice video.What was those little things those guys were using?
But you disappointed me by shooting the guys.For once I thought you were going to shoot that little thing with Dragunov.That would have been an exiting thing to do.
__________
Oops the war rock image is not opening.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2007)

I find the woozy section of MaxPayne funny... where we r drugged/dark & lost.
We hear baby cries & his wife's screams.
I always used to get lost in that part. Whenever I think I see light, it's the same place I started from. Also the pipes-path. Stupid thing always made me fall down. U c I'm a little impatient... so used to run... and faaaaaaaaaallllllll.

Another funny part is when I used to frag guyz in UnReal, the ZeroGrav places. I luv it when I used to bomb a guy in suspended flight !!! He used 2 fly... far faar away (in slo-mo). Ya... I also like the Redeemer. The fools gather in a place, and I get to frag all @ once... Of course, the first time I used the Redeemer, I made a fool of myself... I was within it's range!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 21, 2007)

i realllly hated those mission in Max Payne 1 & 2 . 

you know, sometimes in NFS Most Wanted, when the chopper tries to stop us near a roadblock or when a SUV comes to ram us, it clears the Road for us  by taking them Head On


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2007)

I ram my way thru...
I try to push everyone to the side... esp the police.. into those buses... The police r busted *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Mr. Whopee* (ice cream Van in GTA Games)
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7122/screenshot22120071452580lt.th.jpg

any theme you can see here??
Play GTA Vice City & see whats on top of *Mr. Whopee* there. 
*****************
*Kent Paul* Vomiting , from GTA SA
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/9947/screenshot22120071501020nd.th.jpg
**************
*WARNING : M Rated Stuff below here*

*The World's Largest Cock* (read the hoarding)
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/4122/screenshot22120071455098zz.th.jpg
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7341/screenshot22120071535095sb.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)

1st one is the best


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 22, 2007)

Lol  great funny pics...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 22, 2007)

well i tought someone will post the Vice City Mr.Whooppe, anyways here's the VC *Mr. Whoopee*
*img246.imageshack.us/img246/9057/gtavc20070122213157811ir.th.jpg

see the Mr. Whoopee Factory for the BIG View


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 24, 2007)

*CJ the Most Wanted in San Andreas*

Wanted For- Mass Destructions, Chaos over Los Santos...blah blah blah

Recent Crime- Derailed a Passenger Train, which also created MASS Accidents on the Freeway (one coach fell onto the Traffic below on the Freeway)

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/8709/screenshot23120071718400ym.th.jpg

More updates coming soon.

please post pics of his sightings & Inform The State Police or FBI about it.

Uncle SAM is counting on you


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is another funny picture from Hitman blood money... 

*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4897316_lolman.th.JPG

Caption-> Please don't fart at this moment Mr. 47


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

*Drift Baby.... Driiiift*

*my own In-Game Video *

@ *img224.imageshack.us/img224/9897/76590975li9.jpg - YouTube.com - Colin McRae 2005 drifts



*Colin McRae 2005 drifts...@ Rapidshare.com Born To Be Wild 1st Edition*

do tell me whether you guys liked it or ...

watch the *Counter Steer* @ the near end of the Clip (@30 seconds)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

****************************

* i Learnt it the HARD WAY*
*now I know why one shouldn't Cross the RailWay Crossing when the gate is CLOSED*

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/68/screenshot2912007180649lx6.th.jpg - *img372.imageshack.us/img372/4594/screenshot2912007180653bo6.th.jpg - *img372.imageshack.us/img372/9927/screenshot2912007180659fj0.th.jpg - *img372.imageshack.us/img372/8062/screenshot2912007180703up6.th.jpg
*************

*CJ's Friends in Police Department*
*img372.imageshack.us/img372/3498/screenshot2912007231455pv4.th.jpg

*AK-47 Drive-By*

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/5963/screenshot3012007027438kj6.th.jpg - *img329.imageshack.us/img329/4764/screenshot3012007027058qw8.th.jpg

*The BAD BOYS III*
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/8340/screenshot3012007044488xy1.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/8672/untitledsi2.th.jpg
Cj's ho's


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

they're BOMB SHELL


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> they're *BOMB* SHELL



No, They are RPG Shells . lool


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

loool
u know i meant the Ho's


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> loool
> u know i meant the Ho's



Yes i know that. The ho's were carrying RPG.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

i know too


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

As santa says- HO HO HO


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

did u guy know, tat Andromeda's cargo bay can opened.
but its got no use


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did u guy know, tat Andromeda's cargo bay can opened.
> but its got no use



You can upload the cars and bikes and fly them to far airport .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

Nothing enters in that bay not even a bmx


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Nothing enters in that bay not even a bmx



I had to remove the game and installed another game lool. I only have 40 GB in my sys. . Iam waiting for price of 250 GB to go down in bangalore.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*WOW* What is is this, a Leaf Blower, Cutter... or....
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5647/screenshot3012007200856nd5.th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *WOW* What is is this, a Leaf Blower, Cutter... or....
> *img249.imageshack.us/img249/5647/screenshot3012007200856nd5.th.jpg



Cough!!Cough!!.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

^^modified version of chainsaw in which saw is fitted with a D*l*o .Poor thing we cant buy anything from that shop.I wanted those candy Suxxx vids


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 30, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^modified version of chainsaw in which saw is fitted with a *D*l*o* .Poor thing we cant buy anything from that shop.I wanted those candy Suxxx vids



Why do you want to buy that?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

*Cop Wheels*  (frm mission- Cop Wheels)
*img412.imageshack.us/img412/686/screenshot3112007103503wb9.th.jpg
^^look whats goin on in the Background



What the Heck or who the Heck is this guy looking for???
*img184.imageshack.us/img184/8100/screenshot3112007104419iw9.th.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Cop Wheels*  (frm mission- Cop Wheels)
> *img412.imageshack.us/img412/686/screenshot3112007103503wb9.th.jpg
> ^^look whats goin on in the Background
> 
> ...



I have seen that packer so many times. Especially when it comes to highway they go up of packer lool. It is so funny at times. Also in highway when you riding very fast suddenly from no where this huge vehicles hit you from behind and they run away. 

The guy is basically  is looking if you are going to put the vehicle on the packer lool.  Btw :- are you playing the mission again?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah, i'm playin the game again

& i know that guy was lookin for CJ lool, 
its was just a caption


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 31, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yeah, i'm playin the game again
> 
> & i know that guy was lookin for CJ lool,
> its was just a caption



I played GTA for two times already. Now iam playing mafia again for fifth time.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 6, 2007)

Have a look at another adult EA Cricket 2007 picture.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

these cricket games always crack me up


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

New *kind of ROAD TRAIN*

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/5450/screenshot1922007120811jb3.th.jpg - *img85.imageshack.us/img85/7838/screenshot1922007121042mn1.th.jpg - *img520.imageshack.us/img520/1296/screenshot1922007121635vi2.th.jpg - *img96.imageshack.us/img96/6259/screenshot1922007120856kb1.th.jpg - *img520.imageshack.us/img520/6048/screenshot1922007120908bv8.th.jpg


----------



## kirangp (Feb 19, 2007)

Fellows this thread has become a mini GTA thread...all fellows talkin nothin but GTA lolz...think of some other games...Anywayz I have played the old adventure games by LUcas Arts & I have to say that they r the most funniest games...All Monkey Island Series...I loved *Escape from Monkey Island*..*.Day of the Tentacle,Sam And Max-Hit The Road....*Those were the days....I wish they wud release monkey Island 5...I wud love to see Guybrush Threepwood....


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/laugh.gif
> another *M Rated* Stuff.




OMG 


CANT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2007)

how to make road trains.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

by using Trainer to Spwan "TowTruck" , connect(tow) them one by one:


----------



## quan chi (Feb 19, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> by using Trainer to Spwan "TowTruck" , connect(tow) them one by one:


well cant we connect the tow without using the trainer.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2007)

then you'll have to find the trucks one by, which is not a really good idea

just spawn the trucks, get in them, lift the front of other car with its Rope, then get down, spawn another & repeat this sh1t till you wanna

to lift/lower the Crane, use the Num Pad key (8 & 2 for up & down)


----------



## nix (Feb 19, 2007)

they should put a 'adult' rating on cricket 2007 game. thats what i feel after seeing so much downright explicit content


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well my incident in GTA SA was not exactly funny....but still its almost impossible to achieve...maybe at that time my luck was running good!
> 
> First See this:
> *img112.imageshack.us/img112/9030/jawdrop1ba4.th.jpg
> ...


This mission s*** i still cant get pass this mission.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

^
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/jawdrop1ba4.jpg


ride in that zone (marked by red line) & maintain a constant speed (not too fast & not too slow), so that the FatGuy can shoot them.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 10, 2007)

Yup. Here trick is to stay as far away from the train as possible so that the fat guy has a good angle. And keep the angle so that you stay parallel to the train.


----------

